
Engadget: Google just gave Huawei a wakeup call - dahacker
Engadget: Google just gave Huawei a wakeup call.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.engadget.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;05&#x2F;20&#x2F;is-huawei-really-screwed-without-android&#x2F;
======
ian0
>> Those who rely on Google's own services like Gmail, Google Drive, Maps and
YouTube, for example, will likely need to find alternatives

Anyone know if this accurate? You wont be able to use these apps on Huawei
phones?

~~~
rchaud
I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use them in a browser, but for apps
like Maps, the experience will be slower and more laggy on mobile web.

------
rudyrupak
I am building a tutoring app for a Chinese client and they are now freaking
out. I don't think they should worry, Huawei needs Android and vice versa,
they will work it out.

~~~
thedevindevops
Can you expound on the ways that Android needs Huawei?

~~~
slimypi
Huawei is the 2nd largest smartphone vendor in the world. If it switches to
something else android may not have the endorsement it once had and people
will probably be tempted to try the other OS, IMHO.

~~~
lberk
So, you're suggesting that Huawei will develop (possibly from scratch, or from
AOSP) and ship a competing mobile OS, create an app ecosystem around it, and
maintain their market share... Rather than customers just moving to a
different OEM that still has seamless access to android, google play services,
and all their apps?

~~~
slimypi
My guess for the worst case scenario is that huawei would develop a new OS
from AOSP to completely detach itself from Google. that would actually work,
those who want google can side load it (if the bootlader is unlocked of
corse), the otheers will use it as it is. Lot of people would love that, an
android without google. we just might be underestimating that market.

~~~
was_boring
I'm curious why you think this. There's been several attempts at a Googleless
Android based phone and as far as I'm aware none have achieved noticeable
market share. At least not the kind needed for Huawei.

~~~
slimypi
Huawei is allegedly opting for an android based OS. which takes off the
biggest drawback of alt OS, android app compatibility. you can just side load
via apk a normal app and you are good to go (given zero dependency on GS
etc...)

------
tibbydudeza
KaiOS seems like an alternative.

~~~
sibeshk96
Google has invested in KaiOS too

